# Spring Creek Fire near Nederland, Colorado HELP



## Alexz7272 (Jul 11, 2016)

If anyone in Colorado has space to house some livestock or trailers, please join the 911 farm animal evacuation co and/or Colorado disaster wildfire / flood lost & found pet & livestock group on facebook to offer any kind of assistance. I live 30 minutes from the fire and 5 minutes south from the Boulder county fairgrounds where they are sending people. Gilpin county fairgrounds are FULL they are now sending them to Boulder County fairgrounds and it is halfway full already. They are looking for places to park, hold their animals and trailer to help evacuate. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED! 

I have not been contacted yet but have been told I likely will as we are offering 4 acres for people to park and come to. Thank you!!!

http://www.denverpost.com/2016/07/10/more-boulder-county-residents-in-path-of-cold-spring-fire/


https://www.facebook.com/groups/911FarmAnimalEvacuationCO/?hc_location=ufi 

https://www.facebook.com/ColoradoWildfireLostFoundPets/


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm aware of it and will see if we could help.
Good luck! My cousin's almost lost their home before because of fires, I know the feeling and those being effected are in our prayers.


----------

